# Its snowing!



## MooChild (Nov 18, 2007)

In Brum  

As you were.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 18, 2007)

It's only raining here in Leeds, not even as cold as all that.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 18, 2007)

Onlt raining half way between the 2 of you as well.


----------



## Fizz_gig (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't see any snow... Just rain in North Brum


----------



## Fizz_gig (Nov 18, 2007)

Although, I have just checked the Met office website and there is a severe weather warning for heavy snow for the midlands and the north east up until 15:00


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 18, 2007)

Fizz_gig said:
			
		

> Although, I have just checked the Met office website and there is a severe weather warning for heavy snow for the midlands and the north east up until 15:00


Is that 1 flake of snow or 2?


----------



## Fizz_gig (Nov 18, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Is that 1 flake of snow or 2?



I would think that to be heavy 3 or more flakes are required.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 18, 2007)

I were lost in some little Cheshire country lane when it started.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 18, 2007)

Just got the first hints of sleet here.


----------



## aqua (Nov 18, 2007)

I want snow

more snow please


----------



## Fizz_gig (Nov 18, 2007)

Now it's starting to turn to snow and sleet and rain.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 18, 2007)

OH you poor people, take care, wrap up warm!



(Was 28C here at lunch time  )


----------



## MooChild (Nov 18, 2007)

dessiato said:
			
		

> OH you poor people, take care, wrap up warm!
> 
> 
> 
> (Was 28C here at lunch time  )



Vents spleen at dessiato


----------



## dessiato (Nov 18, 2007)

MooChild said:
			
		

> Vents spleen at dessiato


down to 20C now though, will go to about 9C tonight, going to UK for a wedding December 28th, I expect to find it rather cold!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I want snow
> 
> more snow please




Noooooooooooooo!!!!!

Not till after tomorrow!  

My mate is stuck on her way back from Hereford atm and she is supposed to be babysitting for me tomorrow!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2007)

Been driving back to mine from Stourbridge, rain and snow, no chance of setting so wouldn't worry about it.

Although if keeps this up all week the ol boys in Hereford & Worcester are going to be stuck under water again.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

It's brass monkeys here too <stokes fire>


----------



## MooChild (Nov 18, 2007)

posted on my other thread


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 18, 2007)

It *is* snowing here now.


----------

